# Seeking group in western KY or southern IN



## LogantheBard (Jun 17, 2008)

Experienced gamer looking for a weekly game in or around Owensboro, KY.  I'm willing to drive up to an hour each week, which includes the Bowling Green, KY and Evansville, IN areas.  I would prefer 4ed, but I'm open to Modern, Star Wars, or 3.x

Feel free to contact me at: Lhodskins (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## LogantheBard (Jun 20, 2008)

bump for great justice!


----------



## LogantheBard (Jun 27, 2008)

bump again!


----------



## LogantheBard (Jul 2, 2008)

to the top with you!


----------



## LogantheBard (Jul 9, 2008)

still looking!


----------



## LogantheBard (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm jonesin' for a game!


----------



## LogantheBard (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump again!


----------



## LogantheBard (Aug 11, 2008)

/sigh


----------



## Shazman (Aug 20, 2008)

Would you be interested in a Lexington game?


----------

